# Feeding 3 month old betta's



## louu (May 22, 2009)

So my yellow half moon pair were sent across the country and arrived maybe 5 days ago. I didnt feed them for the first 24 hrs then gave them 2 pellets (crushed because they had trouble eating them whole) each day until yesterday I gave them three each. Three doesnt seem like quite enough yet four seems too much! Could someone please straighten me out as to how much I should be feeding them?

I was told they were around 3 and a half months old. I give my adult betta between 4 and 6 pellets a day but these guys are tiny and have quite full bellies that I am quite suspicious about.

Please help! :???:

P.S
I am feeding them the Hikari Betta Bio Gold


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

With fish that young, I like to feed several times a day small feedings along with daily water changes to encourage strong growth and development of both body and fins.
Would love to see pics....


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I would feed small amounts throughout the day like OldFishLady said--but since these are growing fish, you should get a higher quality pellet food. Hikari's Betta Bio Gold is not ideal, since its first ingredient is wheat/flour something or other instead of meat--they're more like glorified fish-flavored biscuits than real food.

Bettas are carnivores and thrive on rich meaty foods, so you should get a pellet that offers whole meats. Good brands to consider are OmegaOne betta buffet pellets, Atison's betta pellets, Ken's Betta crumbles, and New Life Spectrum. You should also consider buying some frozen or live foods to help support the healthy growth of your bettas.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree with Adastra - HIGH quality foods are needed!! 

Personally, I REFUSE to feed anything to my fish (bettas & others) that doesn't have some kind of whole fish as the first ingredient. I won't even feed them anything that has "Fish Meal" as the first ingredient which, I believe, is the first ingredient in Attison's and Ken's.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I feed very little store bought food for that reason...so I make my own fish food and feed lots of live foods too...like mosquito larva, daphnia, infusoria, seed shrimp, BBS, white worms, chopped red worms to name a few...plus I raise guppies for my Bettas...and I grow my garlic and spinach among other veggies that I feed to all my wet-pets....I also have lots of fish and other wet-pets so it is more practical for me to make and grow the foods I provide.
I have healthy thrive reproducing fish and other livestock


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I bet your fish LOVE you, Oldfishlady!!!!

Since you are so experienced, I would like to get your opinion on this food I just ordered (haven't received it yet):

Seachem NutriDiet Mealworms 35g


NutriDiet™ Mealworms is the ideal solution for feeding a natural diet to fresh and saltwater fish. It is perfect for the aquarist seeking variety or an alternative to pelleted foods. Mealworms, in particular, are an excllent choice for cichlids. Studies have shown that mealworms can be used to condition large cichlids for breeding. The unique packaging process of NutriDiet™ Mealworms locks in moisture and nutrients making it more palatable and more nutritious than freeze-dried mealworms.

Directions

Feed as much food as fish will consume in one feeding (1-2 minutes). If extra food remains, then feed less. Refrigerate after opening.

Guaranteed Anlaysis
Crude Protein, min
17.0%
Crude Fat, min
5.0%
Crude Fiber, max
1.0%
Crude Ash, max
3.0%
Moisture content, max
70%
Ingredients: whole farm raised mealworms (Tenebrio molitor). Refrigerate after opening. Not intended for human consumption.


Are these going to be too large for my bettas? If so, I have cichlids that I can feed them too. 

They also make a fish eggs food. Would those be better for my bettas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I wish I could help, but I use/buy very little store bought foods......however, if the food is too large you can cut it up into bite size pieces. 
I raised/cultured some type of mealworms looking larva in the rolled oats I feed the horses..... by accident the first time after a bucket of oats got wet and sat in a hot horse trailer for awhile. I fed them to my Oscars and other large fish I had and they loved them...I chopped some up for the smaller fish and Bettas and they also ate them up. I now culture them on purpose on occasion and they look just like mealworms..still have no idea what they are but the fish love them and my hubby catches lots of fish with them...

Don't know if this help you much with the store bought mealworms you are getting...but most fish love worms, so I don't think they will be a problem.......I am sure others on here will have more insight with store bought foods...they sound yummy.......


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

That's ok - thanks for the info, though. 

I get the impression they (and the other foods in the line) are a moist food - kind of like canned cat food. Not live or frozen, but not freeze-dried either.

Yup - they sure DO sound yummy!!! LOL!!!


----------



## louu (May 22, 2009)

Unfortunately Hikari is the best food available to me I researched it a while ago using the article from Betty Splendens as a guide. None of the brands or foods that you mentioned are available to me and thats after looking online as well the closest I found was a tropical flake food by nutrifin.

I am very wary of live foods becuase I have heard particularly blackworms bring in disease would freeze dried suffice? also I have been planning on getting brine shrimp eggs (I can order them) but I guess I will just need to get into gear and actually do it

Thanks for your help you obviously put a bit of effort into it and its greatly appreciated - all of you


----------

